# Any young ones out there goign to hamm? on coach 2?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Me and graham are 19 and 20 and my brother is 14.. anyother young ones out there goign to hamm on coach 2.. cambridge?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not sure which bus I'll be going, but I'm very young, I'm 35 yo : victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep I'am on coach 2 , me 15 , friend E-wan 17.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I am on coach 2................but Im old........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not interesed in you old ones!! hehe only joking!! im really excited but really scared too!!! eeek!


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

No worries we will go back into our shells : victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

14, that's young to go to Hamm! Make sure you don't lose him! :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Dexter said:


> No worries we will go back into our shells : victory:


hehe AWWWWWWWWW



Athravan said:


> 14, that's young to go to Hamm! Make sure you don't lose him! :whistling2:


lol woud love to loose him!!

na ill keep an eye on him. and hopefulyl you lot will to!!!! he will be the lil baby - he sufefers from the same condition as me too - so he will need looking out for. (blood somthign or other.. we faint often)

excited !


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

im 13.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i might be on that coach, and im 20 so your not the only young one lol


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

What difference will it make to have young people or old people???????????

Are you ageist??

I remember being 19 .....I am now 31 I can tell you it goes very fast.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think they meant more as company for her younger brother Bluetongued 

I never go to show so won't be on any coach (shall be on my couch thinking o you all though hehe)


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

was reading through this and thinking "i wish i was going on the coach, then i could post in this thread" then though to myself.....damn i'm 25...is that too old??? i think it's borderline.....:lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

im 17 but im on coach1! doesnt mean i cant find you there


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Um im kinda oldish, im half way to 50 this year


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

im 26, not going to hamm...

but..If I were id be great company for the young ones.... Erm..I think.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> im 26, not going to hamm...
> 
> but..If I were id be great company for the young ones.... Erm..I think.


er...yeah me too cos i'm a bit mad ha ha and never really grew up :lol2:

decided against going though cos i'm moving flat around that weekend and was only gonna buy a pastel royal anyway and figured after the money i spent on the coach, and getting to the coach on the train, and coming back after the coach that's about £85 and then food or whatever while i'm there i might as well just buy a pastel here so i got my eye on an 06 graziani male :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Alas, I wont be going this year (maybe next year if there's something specific I want) but I'm 22 and my OH is 21.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

MissMoose said:


> im 17 but im on coach1! doesnt mean i cant find you there


 
I'll probably be on your bus mwuaaahhhhhh :crazy:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Age is only a number
U are as old as u feel.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No hope for me then Im 48, How old is that....................nearly dead lol Anyway youll be glad cos Im not going I have to sort my pension out :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Im 22 soon


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol with lil diablo at the end !! 


Diablo said:


> Im 22 soon


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol with lil diablo at the end !!


lol  Im still only young  dont feel it tho. Even tho Luton Reptile Rescue said I look about 33 the other day on msn.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol AWWWWWWWWW!!! lol


Diablo said:


> lol  Im still only young  dont feel it tho. Even tho Luton Reptile Rescue said I look about 33 the other day on msn.


----------



## sam c (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not sure which coach i am getting but i am 15: victory:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

: victory: 19 and on Coach 2 'Edinburgh' 
I'll be on it from the start so will likely get to pick the best seat.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

dont know what coach me and my brother are on but im 27 and my brother is 25


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Dexter said:


> MissMoose said:
> 
> 
> > im 17 but im on coach1! doesnt mean i cant find you there
> ...


*cries* I'm hurt :roll:.



Robbie said:


> I'll be on it from the start so will likely get to pick the best seat.


Yar, it will be pretty empty up here so it will be more conspicious if I try and spy on you as well :sad:.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Dunno which coach me n jake will be on but we're going....he's 19 and I'm....erm, only as young as the boy I feel :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Me and my lad are going, hes 12


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be on coach 1 i believe. but im 22? if thats considered young : victory:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill be on the manchester coach and im 22


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

ill be going to the show in september if i can and ill be 16 then if that coutns 8)


----------

